

Even Rockstar Founders are Frightened by Failure - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2010/05/07/even-rockstar-founders-are-frightened-by-failure/

======
hugh3
I assumed this was going to be about the founders of Rockstar Games,
publishers of Grand Theft Auto and other successful games. I was kinda
disappointed when it wasn't.

Also, where do people get the idea that they should add an apostrophe in a
plural? It's not even an easy mistake to make, it's just plain weird.

~~~
messel
Could be a sign of a learning disorder or odd connectivity. I get that boshed
up all the time. Sorry to have misled you Hugh.

Corrected the title, thanks for calling it out

